# How to check Ford 4610 hyd fluid level



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I have an 84 diesel Ford 4610. The manual shows a dipstick for checking the hydraulic fluid over the left axle, would you think my tractor has such a dipstick? NOPE! No place for one.

I've read there's a plug on the right side of the transmission case near the hydraulic lever that you remove as a level check, but all the forums that describe this plug with a picture don't have the picture anymore so I can't see which plug it is.

Does anybody know?

Thanks.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

awesome, thanks. That manual is different than mine, which was the original manual to the tractor.


----------

